# كايرو تريد جروب الوكيل الحصري لشركة ابرياتا الإيطالية لمكابس القش



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*









?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????
???? ?????? ???????? ?????????
???????
???? ??????? ????????? ?????? ????
???? ??????? ????? ?? ??? 1896
????? ?????? ??????? ??????? ????? ??????
????? ?? ?????? ???????? ?? ????? ??????? ?????? ?????? ??? ???? ??????? ??????????
?? ????? ??????? ??????? ?????? CAD / CAM
???? ??? ?????? ??????? ???????? ?????? ????? ??????? ????????
???? ????? ???? ?? 80? ?? ??????? ???????? ??? ???? ?? 40 ???? ?? ???? ????? ??????
??? ?????? ?????? ?????? ???? ???? ???????? ( ?????? ) ???? ????? ???????? ??? !
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002​


----------

